# Discipuli commerciales...



## 440lab

Hi all,

It's been a while since I studied latin, and my buddy and I are looking to make a parody latin motto of sorts. Would anyone be able to verify the validity of our work?

"Discipuli commerciales, vos futuite"

Any help is appreciated 

Cheers,
440lab


----------



## Scholiast

"Commercial pupils, f*** yourselves"?

"Business-studies students..."?

The grammar and morphology appear OK to me, but I am not clear what you are trying to convey by _discipuli commerciales_. Enlighten, please?


----------



## 440lab

We were going for 'students of commerce/economics/business', or something that captures that. Are we using the correct adjective here?

(The story behind this is that students from the commerce faculty keep using our resources, this is just a little venting for us)


----------



## Scholiast

A "businessman" would usually be a _negotiator_ in classical Latin (_neg_- + _otium_ = "not-leisure", i.e. involvement, in contrast with the life of an aristocratic gentleman, in the sordid business of making filthy lucre), but now that you have explained the context, I would suggest:
_
qui negotiis studetis, vos futuite_

_studere_ does not exactly mean "to study" in the modern English sense (though it is of course the origin of the English word), it's more like "to apply oneself to" or "to be keen on" something, but the faint _double entendre_ will probably suit your purposes.

Best,

Scholiast


----------



## lacrimae

I propose
 Alumni/ discipuli mercatores.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se podría usar un acusativo exclamativo: mercaturae alumnos fotuendos!


----------

